# ms1 vs ms2 and v3.0 vs v3.57



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey all, im looking to buy a new megasquirt ecu 
ive got a 9a 16v with the euro intake manifold, cams, HDvalvesprings and a cam gear. so nothing crazy 

in the future FI would be nice, but for now itll be NA. ill get my FI fix from the MR2 until then  

so im unsure of which megasquirt ecu i should get. 

i had megasquirt prior to this and the ecu died. no matter what i do i get a config error. ive done everything that everyone has instructed me to do, and i had someone look at it too. the old ecu had been messed with some before, so i said screw it. im just getting a new ecu. 

i currently have the GM water temp sensor, open element IAT sensor, stock dizzy, stock coil, diyautotune relayboard and their innovative wideband. 

i was running a tacho output to the stock tach, launch control/flat shift, and shift lights as add ons, and i planned on adding a 2 wire idle valve. 

with all of these taken into consideration, which megasquirt, and which board would be ideal for me? 

i like that the 3.57 has a db15 connector to get wires out of the case. thats really useful for me. 
and that the igntion stuff uses jumper shunts, so no soldering in needed 
its also already set up for the 2wire valve. so no mods needed for that 

ms2 is claimed to have much better resolution for the fuel map. is it really that much better? 

which ecu and board do you all think would serve my needs best? 

any common issues with either board or ecu would be nice to know too 

thanks!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Launch control is a pain to add to MS2.. that being said... 

I use V3's for everything. They're super easy to modify, and it something goes wrong, much easier to repair. On 3.57s I still upgrade the idle valve driver as the stock circuit it close to the limit with the Bosch one. 

MS1 vs MS2 it really depends, MS2 you can get it to run a little 'closer to target' but I've never really seen any power or mileage difference between the two even when run on the exact same car. Really personal preference.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Launch control is a pain to add to MS2.. that being said...
> 
> I use V3's for everything. They're super easy to modify, and it something goes wrong, much easier to repair. On 3.57s I still upgrade the idle valve driver as the stock circuit it close to the limit with the Bosch one.
> 
> MS1 vs MS2 it really depends, MS2 you can get it to run a little 'closer to target' but I've never really seen any power or mileage difference between the two even when run on the exact same car. Really personal preference.


 how come its a pain to add to ms2? 

and i thought v3.57 is easier to do stuff to cause its all surface mount? according to diyautotune. 
it made it seem like doing things on it is way easier


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

rocklizzard91 said:


> how come its a pain to add to ms2?
> 
> and i thought v3.57 is easier to do stuff to cause its all surface mount? according to diyautotune.
> it made it seem like doing things on it is way easier


 V3.57 boards are harder to modify than V3.0 boards because the surface mount components are smaller. Also there is really no proto area just the DB15 instead. All of this being said I like the V3.57 boards. Having never used(or built) launch control I don't know why it's harder with MS2. 

Again I personally prefer MS2 over MS1 (and MS3 is even better still!) The fuel and spark resolution is better by an order of magnitude between MS1 and MS2. I also prefer how MS2(extra) does a lot of things in TunerStudio or MegaTune.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ok. i did all my mods on a breadbaord last time anyway. so no worries about no proto area. 

i think i have to go ms1 for now and i can upgrade to ms2 or 3 later. 
just have to decide on 3.0 or 3.57 

im leaning toward 3.57


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nevermind I was thinking of table switching... 










Launch isn't bad. 

You know I can probably still fix whatever is wrong with your current setup for next to nothing....


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nevermind I was thinking of table switching...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh alright. 
i plan to order one to get it working. after that i can send this one off to you and if you can fix it ill sell it to someone or give it to my dad for his build 
if not ill burn it  
im not terribly worried about it. 
i'd like to start fresh


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> You know I can probably still fix whatever is wrong with your current setup for next to nothing....


 was about to come in and post this  



as for which ms and board... i avoid the 3.57s just because theyre tough to add things to. 

ms1-e v3 is my favorite, followed closely by ms2-e v3. for whatever thats worth. :laugh:


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

hmmmm so thats two of you saying 3.0 is better....maybe 3.0 is the way to go??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I think the only 3.57 I've sold was one I did for myself just to do it, I had a lot on there Glen/error* daughter board, 4bar, etc and the only thing that made it 'not so bad' for mods was that I/O board already being populated. 

V3 for me.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

For an MS1 or MS2 I like the V3.0 board as well as it is definately easier to mod but for MS3 I think it's easier (but more expensive) to go with a V3.57 and 3X set up. Pretty much anything you can think of is already there.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> For an MS1 or MS2 I like the V3.0 board as well as it is definately easier to mod but for MS3 I think it's easier (but more expensive) to go with a V3.57 and 3X set up. Pretty much anything you can think of is already there.


 i had thought about upgrading to ms3 later this summer once its been out a while and i had more funds. right now i have to get ms1 or ms2 due to lower funding cause i cant work as much durring school as i can in the summer 

if ms3 is much better than ms2 that is. i can assume it is? if not ill just go ms2


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

if its really gonna break the bank to buy an ms3, just get the ms2...


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

thats what im saying. i have no problem justifying money for ms3. 
but right now i cant afford it. paying for classes > getting the second car running. 
this summer i can buy the ms2 or 3 daughter card


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

rocklizzard91 said:


> thats what im saying. i have no problem justifying money for ms3.
> but right now i cant afford it. paying for classes > getting the second car running.
> this summer i can buy the ms2 or 3 daughter card


 Yeah MS3 is that much better. (IMHO anyhow) If you're looking to just get on the road do the MS1 and then upgrade.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> If you're looking to just get on the road do the MS1 and then upgrade.


 thatd be my suggestion... especially since it sounds like money is a concern. you can always change it up later :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

MS1 gets it done


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ok cool. im ordering it tomorrow. need to decide on 3.0 or 3.57 :/ so unsure! 
theres a 90% chance ill upgrade it in the summer to 2 or 3


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

rocklizzard91 said:


> ok cool. im ordering it tomorrow. need to decide on 3.0 or 3.57 :/ so unsure!
> theres a 90% chance ill upgrade it in the summer to 2 or 3


 neermind. 3.0 it is. 
just watched a video on SMT soldering...looks like a pain!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It's not THAT bad just takes the right equipment and some practice. I run a *really* tiny tip on the iron with it *very* hot. Get in and get it done fast.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

rocklizzard91 said:


> neermind. 3.0 it is.


 good call.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

so what all is needed to be done to a plain jane ms1 3.0 board to make it run my 16v on the stock coil and the stock dizzy?

any mods?
im not sure if i should have them do the mods on the board, or do it myself

im hoping none have to be done


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

rocklizzard91 said:


> im hoping none have to be done



not to be rude... but have you bothered to read through the megamanual at all?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> not to be rude... but have you bothered to read through the megamanual at all?


not since early 2010 when i was putting the ecu it in
my bad. ill go read it.


----------

